# Claritin for allergies



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Benedryl is not helping Lulu's allergy itching. I have given Children's Claritin before but it's been years ago, and I don't remember the dosage. Does anyone use Children's Claritin and can tell me the dosage for her. Thanks!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh, I'm sorry Lulu's having a rough time. Sorry can't help with dosage. Can you call your vet and ask or ask Christine? The natural supposedly Medicated shampoo the vet gave me for Midgie's skin infection is fantastic. I can give you the name if you're interested. I'm going to continue to use it for Midgie's itchies. The salty air and water has done wonders for Midgie. We got home Tues. nite. 
Have you tried giving Lulu a bath with a good moisturizing shampoo? I used to give Zirtec (I believe half a pill) but was afraid of any damage it could be doing and it didn't seem to be helping. How much Benedryl are you giving? Midgie did awesome on the Temeril P (Sp) pills she was on for the skin infection. No adverse reactions. How bad is Lulu?


----------

